# Problème activation edge/3G bouygues



## juan66 (24 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
Voilà, j'ai reçu mon iphone 4 ce matin dans le cadre d'un nouvel abonnement(je quitte orange direction bouygues). J'ai donc fait l'activation depuis ma page suivi de commande chez bouygues, et activé mon iphone par itunes. Jusque là tout va bien, sauf que : mon téléphone est bien activé, je peux téléphoner avec, mais par contre impossible de se connecter au net. J'ai essayé à pas mal d'endroit différents dans ma ville, je capte très bien le réseau bouygues, mais pas de edge ni de 3G, alors que mon pote avec son iphone 4 pas de soucis(chez bouygues également).
Ma question aux abonnés bouygues : votre connexion internet a t'elle été disponible en même temps que votre connexion "téléphonique". Au bout de combien de temps avez-vous pu accéder à votre espace client chez bouygues, moi c'est toujours pas possible.
D'avance merci.


----------



## Pédrolinno (25 Juillet 2010)

Salut,
Un opérateur à jusqu'à 48h pour t'activer tous les services. En général tout est actif en même temps du coup, je ne pense pas que ce soit cette solution... (oui, je me fais des questions/réponses )

C'est arrivé à certains de mes clients en boutique, trois choix sont possibles :
1 : Réglages / Général / Réseau / Activer la 3G
2 : 3G activée, un coup de téléphone au service client pour "activer" le réseau de données cellulaires.
3 : Peu probable mais éventuellement reconfigurer certains paramètres mais là de tête, je ne sais pas t'en dire plus.

Voilà, tiens nous au jus.


----------



## juan66 (25 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Ce matin toujours rien, en même temps nous sommes dimanche
Sinon, la 3g est bien activée dans les réglages du téléphone. Je verrai demain matin,, et si toujours rien, j'appellerai le service client.


----------



## PadawanMac (25 Juillet 2010)

Pédrolinno a dit:


> Un opérateur à jusqu'à 48h pour t'activer tous les services.


C'est un délai d'ordre contractuel ou simplement de coutume ?

A+


----------



## mutafukaz (25 Juillet 2010)

Salut,

J'ai exactement le même problème. J'ai activé ma ligne aujourd'hui mais mon unique moyen d'aller sur le net c'est d'utiliser ma connexion wifi.

Pourtant, j'ai bien activé le réseau 3G dans les réglages.

Mais comment sait-on si on a accès à la 3G. Est-ce que comme pour le wifi ou le bluetooth un icône s'affiche en haut de l'écran du téléphone ?

Merci.


----------



## juan66 (25 Juillet 2010)

Je suppose que oui, il doit bien y avoir un logo pour dire si on est en edge, 3G. Mais dans mon cas, je n'ai ni l'un l'autre, et pas de possibilté d'aller sur le net, même dans les zones couvertes en 3G.


----------



## PadawanMac (25 Juillet 2010)

Affirmatif, lorsque vous êtes connecté à un réseau de téléphonie 3G, une petite icône s'affiche au niveau du signal et c'est ainsi chez les 3 opérateurs. Quand on est en EDGE, c'est la lettre "E" qui s'affiche. Chez Bouygues il y'a aussi le "H" lorsqu'on est couvert par la 3G+ (norme HSDPA/HSUPA).

A+


----------



## Pédrolinno (25 Juillet 2010)

PadawanMac a dit:


> C'est un délai d'ordre contractuel ou simplement de coutume ?
> 
> A+



C'est ce que les opérateurs nous demandent de communiquer à nos clients. Après une loi ou pas je ne sais pas mais dans 98% des cas, les lignes sont activées dans la minute qui suit l'activation.

En effet, il doit bien y avoir un E pour Edge ou 3G pour la 3G... Ca se situe en haut à gauche à côté des barres de réseau.

Bonne nuit

Ps : nos réponses se sont croisées PadawanMac


----------



## juan66 (25 Juillet 2010)

En effet, ma ligne a bien été activée dans la minute, ils ont juste oublié de m'activer le edge et la 3G.....


----------



## PadawanMac (25 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour cette précision. 
Bon courage à ceux qui bossent 

A+


----------



## Pédrolinno (26 Juillet 2010)

juan66 a dit:


> En effet, ma ligne a bien été activée dans la minute, ils ont juste oublié de m'activer le edge et la 3G.....



Comme je te le disais plus haut, c'est déjà arrivé ça ne me surprend pas donc contacte les.
En général, je rencontre ce problème quand il y a probabilité.


----------



## juan66 (26 Juillet 2010)

J'ai donc appelé ce matin, une voix charmante au bout du fil, qui m'explique qu'elle ne peut rien faire, dans la mesure où elle n'a pas accès à mon dossier, moi non plus d'ailleurs 
Donc rappelez dans 48H........
Bon, ça commence bien, au lieu de se demander pourquoi mon dossier n'est pas accessible, elle attend qu'il apparaisse par magie.
Wait and see, la suite au prochain épisode.


----------



## Pédrolinno (26 Juillet 2010)

Désolé, message supprimé.


----------



## juan66 (26 Juillet 2010)

Suite et fin :
J'ai pu accédé à mon espace client. J'ai donc rappeler le 614, qui a pu également y accéder, et de là se rendre compte que mon compte n'avait été activé que pour la partie téléphonie, en gros ils avaient oublié le reste. Voilà, 2h après c'était résolu.


----------



## mutafukaz (27 Juillet 2010)

Ok.

Problème résolu également de mon côté via une réinitilisation des réglages réseaux.


----------



## Pédrolinno (27 Juillet 2010)

Tout est bien qui fini bien


----------



## JEAN-PHI (10 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
je relance ce sujet parce qu'il correspond à un gros souci que rencontre une amie.

Suite au décès de son mari, elle demande à Bouygues de modifier les coordonnées de l'abonnement pour le mettre à son nom. Erreur de Bouygues qui suspend la ligne... puis la remet en service. Mais depuis (plus d'un mois), plus de connexion Internet sur l'Iphone. Seule fonctionne la partie téléphone. Pas d'indication de la nature du réseau (E, 3G...). Juste le nom de l'opérateur. Et message "vous n'êtes pas connecté à Internet" pour tout ce qui est des applis du style Safari, Mail, etc.
Nombreux appels à Bouygues, passages en boutique... aucun résultat. "On va vous rappeler". Et rien.
Ça ne vient pas de l'Iphone. La carte SIM a été testée sur un autre appareil, même résultat.

C'est très éprouvant.


----------

